
Nintendo Takes Down Nintendo Power Collection from Internet Archive - Nanite
http://www.polygon.com/2016/8/8/12405278/nintendo-power-issues-disappear-from-free-online-archive
======
ocdtrekkie
Not even remotely surprising. I was hoping to grab a copy before it happened
by I didn't get around to it. Oh well.

